# Double battery box



## New River Rat (Nov 18, 2017)

_"Knowledge is knowing where to find it."_

That's why I'm here. I'm wondering about a dual battery box for 27 series batteries. I'm searching the innerweb right now, but I'm sure someone here has an idea of a box to store two batteries.


----------



## Scott F (Nov 18, 2017)

In the boat I just bought, I have a center console. The helm seat is on a box which 
holds the 2 batteries I’m using for my trolling motor.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 19, 2017)

Maybe two regular battery boxes bolted together with a spacer??? You might consider using nylon bolts and nuts. I used to buy 1/4 20 bolts of various lengths at a hobby store.


----------



## New River Rat (Nov 19, 2017)

richg99 said:


> two regular battery boxes




Rich, that's how I'm leaning right now. I have one, I'll buy another. My batteries are tight under the casting deck and exposed (i.e. no boxes, just a ratchet strap). I'm thinking take the hand grinder to the front of the bench seat and place them there. I'm still pondering.....

I've removed the starboard 1/3 of the center bench seat for an "old man's" walkway. This is a frontal rendering.


----------



## -CN- (Nov 20, 2017)

If you don't need boxes with covers, these work great.







https://www.amazon.com/Dual-Battery-Tray-Dbh27pdp-Holder/dp/B000XBHNEM/ref=sr_1_26?ie=UTF8&qid=1511197427&sr=8-26&keywords=BATTERY+TRAY


----------



## New River Rat (Nov 20, 2017)

-CN- said:


> If you don't need boxes with covers, these work great.




Well, I just never thought about going topless.....good option, though.


----------



## LDUBS (Nov 26, 2017)

I was scrolling through the TAP Plastics website for something else and saw an item about them making a battery box out of 1/4" PVC sheet. The one they made held 6 batteries. Anyway, it reminded me of your question about a double batt box. Looks like making one out of PVC sheet might be an option.


----------

